# Btrfs [Funtoo]

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ho da poco installato a fianco della beneamata gentoo, funtoo. Ho installato la Root di funtoo in btrfs su un ssd, di fianco alla partizione Root in EXT4 di gentoo. La home la ho in comune su un hdd.

Finito questo preambolo volevo chiedervi. Avendo ancora tipo un 300 gb vuoti sul hdd, con btrfs è possibile aumentare la Root di funtoo, come se fosse un volume logico di Lvm? Cioè andando ad espanderla utilizzando lo spazio libero nellhdd? Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non conosco btrfs ma forse si puo' fare qualcosa con i subvolumes?

----------

## Maxxx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non conosco btrfs ma forse si puo' fare qualcosa con i subvolumes?

 

C'è anche la versione in italiano... l'ho tradotta io   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie, ma non avevo capito se era effettivamente quello che cercavo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Grazie, ma non avevo capito se era effettivamente quello che cercavo

 

Non lo so neanche io quindi non prenderla per buona. Non ho mai utilizzato btrfs ma e' sempre nella mia lista dei todo

----------

## zar Marco

Neppure io non lo avevo mai utilizzato, ma installando un sistema che potrebbe anche rovinarsi, non essendo il mio principale sistema, ho deciso di provarlo eh eh

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Neppure io non lo avevo mai utilizzato, ma installando un sistema che potrebbe anche rovinarsi, non essendo il mio principale sistema, ho deciso di provarlo eh eh

 

Ottimo allora poi riporta la tua esperienza   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ciro64

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi, ho da poco installato a fianco della beneamata gentoo, funtoo. Ho installato la Root di funtoo in btrfs su un ssd, di fianco alla partizione Root in EXT4 di gentoo. La home la ho in comune su un hdd.
> 
> Finito questo preambolo volevo chiedervi. Avendo ancora tipo un 300 gb vuoti sul hdd, con btrfs è possibile aumentare la Root di funtoo, come se fosse un volume logico di Lvm? Cioè andando ad espanderla utilizzando lo spazio libero nellhdd? Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi

 

Ciao.

penso di essere simile a te ... Gentoo + Funtoo;

riguardo Funtoo ho molte cose da poter condividere; come ti trovi con i "kits" ?

----------

## zar Marco

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> penso di essere simile a te ... Gentoo + Funtoo;
> ...

 

Ciao, ad essere onesto i kit non li ho ancora capiti benissimo, cioè non ho capito come e se è possibile, cambiare branca dei git

----------

## ciro64

In funtoo è stato introdotto il concetto dei "kits" ... che non è solo un "concetto" ; è una modifica riguardo il Portage;

Ora non saprei cosa dirti se non che, se ricompili Funtoo partendo da 0 sarai a posto  :Smile: 

Però ... non credo sia qui il posto migliore per parlarne (stiamo trattando di una distro differente); a meno che i "superiori accettino che si possa disquisire riguardo Gentoo-based  :Smile: 

Comunque .... importante è il file /etc/ego.conf

per sincronizzare al posto di "emerge --sync" dovrai usare "ego sync".

Per maggiori info visita : per il forum https://forums.funtoo.org/

Per irc chat, Freenode , canale "#funtoo"

Potrai anche parlare con Daniel Robbins _'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Però ... non credo sia qui il posto migliore per parlarne (stiamo trattando di una distro differente); a meno che i "superiori accettino che si possa disquisire riguardo Gentoo-based 

 

La descrizione del forum riporta "Tutte le discussioni direttamente correlabili all'informatica e/o a GNU/*nix.", quindi non vedo grossi problemi.

Magari aprite un thread apposito per una discussione in generale su  Funtoo

----------

## ciro64

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ciro64 wrote:*   Però ... non credo sia qui il posto migliore per parlarne (stiamo trattando di una distro differente); a meno che i "superiori accettino che si possa disquisire riguardo Gentoo-based  
> 
> La descrizione del forum riporta "Tutte le discussioni direttamente correlabili all'informatica e/o a GNU/*nix.", quindi non vedo grossi problemi.
> 
> Magari aprite un thread apposito per una discussione in generale su  Funtoo

 

Ok allora  :Smile: 

Quello che posso aver appreso sarà dominio di chiunque sia interessato  :Smile: 

Thanx  :Smile: 

@ zar Marco : se vuoi ... comincia discussione; fammi sapere magari in PM  :Smile: 

----------

## zar Marco

Già avviata ciro64

----------

